# Aren't you lucky you're not a Wal Mart shopper?



## caddy (Jan 3, 2009)

Husband Down A Husband and wife are shopping in their local Wal-Mart The
husband picks up a case of Budweiser and puts it in their cart.

'What do you think you're doing?' asks the wife.

'They're on sale, only $10 for 24 cans,' he replies.

'Put them back, we can't afford them,' demands the wife, and so they carry 
on
shopping.

A few aisles further on along the woman picks up a $20 jar of face cream 
and
puts it in the basket.

'What do you think you're doing?' asks the husband.

'Its my face cream. It makes me look beautiful,' replies the wife.

Her husband retorts: 'So does 24 cans of Budweiser and it's half the 
price.'

On the PA system: 'Cleanup needed on aisle 25, we have a husband down.

[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_I_of_England"][/ame]


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 3, 2009)

That man needed to read the Comprehensive Man Book. If he had, he would never have gone to Wal-Mart in the first place!


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 3, 2009)

Haha, funny  I was worried about what you were going to say when I read the title since I plan to go to Wal-Mart tomorrow. Phew.

-----Added 1/3/2009 at 09:28:27 EST-----



Presbyterian Deacon said:


> That man needed to read the Comprehensive Man Book. If he had, he would never have gone to Wal-Mart in the first place!



Really? Shoot...


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 3, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > That man needed to read the Comprehensive Man Book. If he had, he would never have gone to Wal-Mart in the first place!
> ...



Yes. See comprehensive-man-book-


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 3, 2009)




----------

